# طلب معلومات عن التليفون الارضى تصليحة



## محسن العدوى (29 مارس 2007)

اريد من مهندسينا الكرام ومن اهل الخبرة كيفية صيانة التليفون الارضى:5: ​


----------



## عبدالهادى70 (28 أغسطس 2010)

محسن العدوى قال:


> اريد من مهندسينا الكرام ومن اهل الخبرة كيفية صيانة التليفون الارضى:5: ​


 
وانا اضم صوتى الى صوتك فى هذا الطلب:2::2:


----------



## مجدى199 (23 يناير 2011)

كيفية صيانة التليفون الارضى:5:


----------



## aboooamr (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجوا من الساده الافاضل ان يضعوا جميع اعطال عدد التليفون الارضي علي الموقع وشكرا جذيلا


----------



## ادور (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههههه
اسمع 
ممكن اسعدكم 
ولك ما نوع العطل في tv بتاعك


----------



## ناصرالقلوب (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ايش العطال حدد يمكن الاخوه يساعدوك لانا انا عندي مشكلة في الصوت اسمع والمتصل لايسمع ومرات العكس وشكرا


----------



## ناصرالقلوب (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*حدد*

وانا اضم صوتى الى صوتك فى هذا الطلب:2::2:


----------



## abo-hmed (3 مايو 2012)

و انا بنضم الكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 مايو 2012)

يوجد اكثر من مليون طراز للتليفون الآرضى - أكثر من طرز التلفاز لرخص ثمنه كما أن قطع غياره قد لا تكون متوافرة لنفس السبب


----------

